# Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?



## ich656 (1. August 2015)

*Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Servus zusammen, 

ich bin schon langsam am verzweifeln.
Ich finde einfach nicht den Optimalen Schutz für das Display. 
Egal ob Schutzfolie oder Panzerglas. Bei der Folie habe ich mehrere Kratzer und auch Druckstellen rein bekommen und das Panzerglas (schon das zweite benutze) steht immer am Rand rund rum ca 1 mm ab und liegt somit nicht am Display an. 

Welches Glas könnt ihr mir Empfehlen? Womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Oder ist einfach nur das Display wegen dem Radius am Rand nicht die beste Voraussetzung für Gläser? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Ich hab mit Folie nur gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Das die mal Kratzer bekommt ist je nach Gebrauch normal und wird dann halt gewechselt.
Je dicker die Folie ist, desto leichter ist das Auftragen und um so weniger Blasen können entstehen.
3 x atFoliX Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Schutzfolie Folie - FX-Clear kristallklar: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Mit dem Glas hat sich ein Kumpel schon mal das Display aus dem Gehäuse gehoben, kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## ich656 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Wegen Blasen und Co mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Das bekomme ich ganz gut ohne hin mittlerweile. 
Und entfernen lassen sich die Folien bzw. die Gläser auch immer ganz gut. 

Hast du die Folie von oben? Wie weit geht die bis zum Rand und wie ist die Haptik damit?


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Ich hab schon viele Smartphones mit den Folien von FoliX beklebt und die sind wirklich gut.
Haptik ist gut und es gleitet leichter als auf dem nackten Displayglas. Kann nichts schlechtes darüber berichten.
Ein Note 4 war bei meinen bisher geklebten noch keines dabei.

Schau dir mal die Bilder an auf Amazon, ein kleiner Rand ist vorhanden.


----------



## NerdFlanders (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Definitiv Schutzfolie.

Und wenn du keine Kratzer in der Schutzfolie willst brauchst du eben eine Schutzfolie für die Schutzfolie


----------



## ich656 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Hab mir jetzt schon mal ne fitBAG gekauft und jetzt brauch ich nur noch was fürs Display was auch Resistent genug ist. 
Dachte da eben an Glas weil das Härter ist und nicht so anfällig wie Folie. Aber auch viel Dicker ist.


----------



## Combi (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

ich hab auf meinem note4,die panzerglasfolie drauf.top teil.
Samsung Note 4 ~ Tempered Glas ~ Panzerglas ~ ECHTGLAS ~ Original Panzerfolie | eBay

einfach aufs gereinigte display auflegen,also ausrichten und flach auflegen,dann nur mit einem finger in der mitte druck ausüben.
das ding zieht sich alleine und ohne luftblasen fest.geil!


----------



## ich656 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*



Combi schrieb:


> ich hab auf meinem note4,die panzerglasfolie drauf.top teil.
> Samsung Note 4 ~ Tempered Glas ~ Panzerglas ~ ECHTGLAS ~ Original Panzerfolie | eBay
> 
> einfach aufs gereinigte display auflegen,also ausrichten und flach auflegen,dann nur mit einem finger in der mitte druck ausüben.
> das ding zieht sich alleine und ohne luftblasen fest.geil!



Hast du kein Problem mit dem Rand dass es da nicht gut anliegt?


----------



## iknowit (2. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

also in ein display bekommt man weder druckstellen noch kratzer bei "normaler" benutzung.
habe noch nie irgendeinen displayschutz verwendet.

ps. sicher das du ein original note 4 hast und keinen nachbau?
gibt ziemlich viele fälschungen und einige sind auch richtig gut.
selbige gilt für das iphone.

überprüf das mal...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoCdjzEDQ5U


----------



## ich656 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Wie kommst du darauf dass ich eine Fälschung hätte?


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Bester Schutz:  Vernünftig damit umgehen.  

Im Normalfall kann man die Displays eigentlich nicht beschädigen.  

Es sei denn, du gehörst zu DIESER Gruppe von Menschen ... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VAsa3EZmahE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Seit die Displays kapazitiv sind, also nicht mehr mit Absicht weich sein müssen,  habe ich nirgendwo mehr einen Kratzer rein bekommen. 

Aber nun, ich bin auch die meiste Zeit bei Nokia gewesen


----------



## ich656 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Welches Display Panzerglas für Galaxy Note 4?*

Ich vertrau dem ganzen nicht so. Sicher ist sicher.


----------

